# كيف اختار الدين الصحيح



## intrator (5 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا بكم

ان الان ابحث عن الدين الصحيح

ما هي الطريقة التي يجب ان يتبعها الانسان من وجهة نظركم لاختيار الدين الصحيح

من وجهة نظري الطريقة هي دراسة كل الاديان وعمل مقارنة بينها 

ولكن هل سيجد الانسان وقت كاف لعمل هذا، لعتقد انه سيستغرق هذا كل حياة الانسان وربما لا يصل، عموما انا الان ابحث بهذه الطريقة ، واذا اطلعتموني على طريقة افضل ساتبعها.

الان ارجوا منكم الاجابة على هذا السؤال

ما هي الادلة على صحة المسيحية؟

اعرف ان هناك اكثر من  مذهب للمسيحيه ، فهل كلهم سيدخلون الجنه ام واحد فقط؟

ما هو المذهب الذي تتبعونه وما هو  الدليل على صحته؟

وكل دليل سيذكر انا  مضطر الى البحث عن مدى صدقه

لا اعرف اذا كان الموضوع وضع في المكان الخطا فاعتذر عن ذلك .


----------



## اغريغوريوس (5 فبراير 2009)

*اقلك علي حاجة اختبرتها وشفتها في كتير كانو بيبحثو عن الله

تعرف الدين الصحيح من انك تشوف هل الدين دة يتماشي مع قداسة الله وحط تحت قداسة الله مليون خط 

المسيح يبارك حياتك*


----------



## zezza (5 فبراير 2009)

بالظبط كدة زى ما قالك اخويا اغريغريوس 

شوف تعاليم الكتاب و الدين اللى تتماشى مع صفات الله كلى القداسة من محبة و سلام و طريقة حياة و تعاليم 
صدقنى هتلاقى فرق شاسع



> عرف ان هناك اكثر من مذهب للمسيحيه ، فهل كلهم سيدخلون الجنه ام واحد فقط؟
> 
> ما هو المذهب الذي تتبعونه وما هو الدليل على صحته؟



بص اخويا احنا كلنا مفدين بدم المسيح الغالى و لو كان فيه اختلافات فهى اختلافات لا تمس الوهية المسيح و خلاصه للبشريه و اللى هى اساس المسيحية
و كل واحد حسب اعماله ربنا هيحاسبه مش هيكون هناك فرق بين اى مذهب يوم الدينونة لاننا واحد فى المسيح ............ كل بحسب عمله يدان


----------



## SALVATION (5 فبراير 2009)

_صلى من قلبك الى الله ان يرشدك الى الطريق
وثق دائما انه يريد خلاصك
اختر يوم وصفى ذهنك تماما من كل شهواتك  
قل له يارب انا عايز اعرف الحق صلى بعمق قلة انا مش هوقف صلاه غير لما ترشدنى
جرب مش يمكن تلاقى اللى بدور علية
ربنا يرشدك للخلاص
هنصلى من اجلك​_


----------



## مورا مارون (5 فبراير 2009)

الرب ينورلك طريقك
وذهنك وروحك 
صلي اليه بكلماتك ومن كل قلبك
قل له ما في داخلك 
وهو سيرشدك​


----------



## youhnna (5 فبراير 2009)

عزيزى معرفه الله تاتى بالايمان وليس بالدراسه وحدها
اولا    اؤمن ان هناك الها حقيقيا  يقود حياتنا
ثانيا    اطلب منه من كل قلبك وفكرك من عمق وجدانك ان ينير بصيرتك لمعرفه طريق خلاصك الابدى
ثالثا   اذ كان البحث عن ابديتك هى محور اهتمامك الحقيقى فثق تماما انك ان طلبت الرب ان يعلمك كيف تخلص 
        لن يبخل عليك  وان كان سؤالك من باب المداعبات او المشاكسه فالرب يهديك
         والكل يصلى من اجل خلاص نفسك امين
رابعا   كما قال لك اخوتى ابحث عن مايعبر عن قداسه وطهر الله فى الكتب  والرب يفتح عينيك


----------



## intrator (5 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم

انا معلوماتي عن الدين المسيحي شحيحة للغاية

والله انا ابحث عن الدين الصحيح بصدق، لذلك انا اذهب عند كل ديانه اسمع عنها واسالهم عن الادلة التي على اساسها اختاروا هذا الدين، واقارن بينهم واختار من كانت ادلته صادقة
اعتقد ان هذا منطقي للغايه، 

وانا فعلا كما قلت معلوماتي شحيحه للغاية عن المسيحية، فما ارجوه منكم ان تضعوا لي دلائل صدق المسيحية او على الاقل اي رابط موجود به هذه الدلائل


----------



## Aksios (5 فبراير 2009)

intrator قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لكم
> 
> انا معلوماتي عن الدين المسيحي شحيحة للغاية
> 
> ...



ابدأ بقراءه الكتاب المقدس
و انصحك ابدأ ب البشارات الاربعه للتتعرف على شخص المسيح من خلالهم
1. 		متى
مرقس
لوقا
يوحنا

و عند مواجهتك لاسئله قم بطرحها فى قسم الاسئله و الاجوبة و ستجد لها ردود الاعضاء

و صلى من قلبك الى الله ليعرفك طريقه الحقيقى
سلام و نعمة
     	 		.


----------



## الرب حصني (6 فبراير 2009)

*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين*

*سلام المسيح*

*ادعو ربنا دى اول خطوة *

*وابحث بس لاتتدع العمر يفوتك*

*سلام المسيح *


----------



## +نور+ (6 فبراير 2009)

فعلا زى ما قالو اقرأ الانجل متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا
وهتعرف الصح زى تمام


----------



## أَمَة (7 فبراير 2009)

أخي intrator
العالم ملئ بالديانات الكثيرة والمختلفة - وما أكثرها
كل واحدة منها تؤمن بوجود* كائن أعلى خلق هذا الكون*
وكل واحدة من هذه الدياتات تسميه باسم ما - ولن اتطرق الى الأسماء​

*أما المسيحية فهي ليست واحدة من تلك الديانات*
لأنها ليست دينا
بل حياة أبدية مع الخالق، تبدأ به في هذه الدنيا وتكتمل به ومعه في الآخرة،
لأنها الوحيدة التي عرفت هذا الخالق الذي تؤمن بوجوده كل ديانات العالم من دون أن تعرفه
واخذت المسيحية اسمها منه 
عندما ظهر بالجسد في السيد *يسوع المسيح.*​ 
هذا الحدث الفاصل في حياة وتاريخ البشرية لم يأتي من فراغ 
بل تنبأت عنه بكل دقة، وبالتفاصيل أحيانا، الكتب المقدسة مئات السنين قبل ولادة السيد المسيح
ورمزت له احداث كثيرة في تلك الكتب، ومنها ما جاء في سفر التكوين الأصحاح الثالث
بعد أن أغوى الشيطان، متخذا شكل الحية، آدم وحواء فعصيا وصية الله وسمي عصيانهما ب "السقوط" أو ب "الخطيئة الأصلية"
وطردا من الفردوس ​ 
[q-bible]14 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لانَّكِ فَعَلْتِ *هَذَا مَلْعُونَةٌ انْتِ* مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعِينَ وَتُرَابا تَاكُلِينَ كُلَّ ايَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ 
15 وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. *هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ* وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». [/q-bible]


اخترت هاتين الآيتين بالرغم من وجود الكثير غيرها للأسباب التالية:​

*(1) *لأنها تعود لزمن خلق آدم وحواء وعصيانهما​
*(2) *لأنها تظهر بوضوح محبة الله للإنسان الذي خلقه بدافعها والتي لم تتغير حتى بعد عصيانه.
والدليل على ذلك ان الله لم يلعن الإنسان بل الشيطان (الحية) هو الملعون منذ أن تكبر على الله، حين كان ملاكا قبل خلق العالم، فهوى من السماء 
*(3) *لأنها تظهر العداوة التي صارت بين الإنسان والشيطان بسبب السقوط وانصياع الأول للثاني
*(4)* لكن الله بمحبته للإنسان وعده بالخلاص في قوله للشيطان (الحية) "​

​*هو يسحق رأسك**"* ​
في حين الشيطان يسحق *عقبه *فقط - أي بالخطيئة.​
وَمَنْ مِنَ البشر كان بدون خطيئة ليقدر على سحق رأس الشيطان؟؟؟؟
لا واحد ابدا
الله وحده منزه عن الخطيئة 
ولهذا هيأ الله البشر على مدى الوف السنين ليكمل وعده الخلاصي ويسحق رأس الشيطان
فظهر في الجسد في السيد يسوع المسيح
من نسل حواء - حَبِلًتْ به من الروح القدس وولدته عذراء طاهرة - كما كانت حواء عذراء طاهرة قبل العصيان
ومات على الصليب بارادته ووفقا لتدبيره الالهي لكي يغلب الموت الذي كان بسب السقوط أو الخطيئة الأصلية
وغلب الموت بقيامته من الموت في اليوم الثالث بقوته الذاتيه الالهية
وهكذا تحقق كلام الله الذي كان منذ البدء وتم سَحْقُ رأس الشيطان 
بتجسده وموته وغلبته على الموت بالقيامة.​


والسيد المسيح له المجد قال عن الوهيته :​

[q-bible]رؤيا يوحنا الأصحاح 22 العدد 13 أَنَا الأَلِفُ وَالْيَاءُ، الْبِدَايَةُ وَالنِّهَايَةُ، الأَوَّلُ وَالآخِرُ» 

يوحنا الأصحاح 11 العدد 25 قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الْقِيَامَةُ وَالْحَيَاةُ. مَنْ آمَنَ بِي وَلَوْ مَاتَ فَسَيَحْيَا [/q-bible]​


[SIZE=+0][/SIZE] 
[SIZE=+0]ومن غير الله يمكن أن يقول عن نفسه هذا الكلام؟[/SIZE]

الشيطان عرفه وقال له عندما كان متلبسا بانسان​


[q-bible]لوقا الأصحاح 4 العدد 34 «آهِ مَا لَنَا وَلَكَ يَا يَسُوعُ النَّاصِرِيُّ! أَتَيْتَ لِتُهْلِكَنَا! أَنَا أَعْرِفُكَ مَنْ أَنْتَ: قُدُّوسُ اللهِ». [/q-bible]​


ولكن السيد المسيح انتهره وامره بأن يخرج من الإنسان - وخرج

*أخي intrator*
ليس خلاص للإنسان ولا حياة أبدية مع الله
إلا بالسيد يسوع المسيح.​
الكتاب المقدس يقول​

[q-bible]كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 15 العدد 22 لأَنَّهُ كَمَا فِي آدَمَ يَمُوتُ الْجَمِيعُ هَكَذَا فِي الْمَسِيحِ سَيُحْيَا الْجَمِيعُ. [/q-bible]​


ولذلك أقول لك 
إذا كنتت تريد حقا معرفة الله *حبا به* لكي تقبله *الها ومحلصا *لك، وليس حبا بالمعرفة العقلية
اعمل بنيصيحة الإخوة المباركين وصلي الى الله بقلب خاشع وصادق ونادم على خطاياك واطلب منه أن يظهر لك الحقيقة ولن تندم.
واقرأ الأناجيل التي فيها كلمة الله، والمعرفة والحياة الأبدية.
الأخ Aksios وضع لك روابطها فما عليك سوى أن تقوم بالنقر عليها.​ 
السيد المسيح قال: ​​


[q-bible]لوقا الأصحاح 11 العدد 9 وَأَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمُ: اسْأَلُوا تُعْطَوْا. اطْلُبُوا تَجِدُوا. اِقْرَعُوا يُفْتَحْ لَكُمْ. [/q-bible]​



لتكن نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح معك لتنير عقلك وقلبك - آمين​

​


----------



## youhnna (7 فبراير 2009)

اختى امة  ردك  فى غايه الروعه  والوضوح  اعجبت جدا به كله كلام مفعم  بالحياه  والحقيقه
الرب يبارك حياتك وحدمتك  امين


----------



## youhnna (7 فبراير 2009)

*عموما ايها الاخت*

*..................................*

*فكرى بمنطق عزيزتى وادرسى جيدا بعقل مستنير واطلبى الله ان يهديك لطريق الحياه الابديه ليس اكثر عزيزتى*


----------



## أَمَة (9 فبراير 2009)

youhnna قال:


> اختى امة ردك فى غايه الروعه والوضوح اعجبت جدا به كله كلام مفعم بالحياه والحقيقه
> الرب يبارك حياتك وحدمتك امين


 

أشكرك أخي يوحنا على تشجيعك
وان شاء الله يستفيد السائل من جميع الردود
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## intrator (10 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على ما فعلتموه

انا قرات بعض من الانجيل من الروابط التي اعطيتموها لي

لم اقراه كله، اذا كان لا بد من قرائته كله انصحوني بذلك من فضلكم

واذا كان هناك اصحاحات معينه مهمه دلوني عليها


عندي الان  بعض الاسئلة

1. ما الذي يدل على ان الانجيل من عند الله ؟
 هل هناك معجزات فيه تدل على انه من عند الله ، انتم اعلم به فاذا كان فيه معجزات ارجوا منكم ان تدلوني عليها

2. الاسلام يعترف بالمسيحية والدين المسيحي، فلماذا لا تكون المسيحية والاسلام صحيحان وحدث تحريف في المسيحية وبعد ذلك ارسل الله الاسلام كما حدث مع اليهوديه ثم بعد ذلك جائت المسيحية

-------

انا اسف على الاطاله، وارجوا ان تصبروا معي، 

اذا كانت الاسئلة مكرره فقط دلوني على الرابط

والف شكر لكم جميعا


----------



## أَمَة (10 فبراير 2009)

intrator قال:


> *وحدث تحريف في المسيحية وبعد ذلك ارسل الله الاسلام*


 

كلام خطأ وليس له اساس من الصحة. 
إذا بحثت وانت عندك هذه القناعة
فأنت كمن يحاول فتح بابا بالمفتاح الغلط
وبعدين يقول 
*حدث تبديل على القفل ولهذا لا يفتح*
وعلينا أن نغير القفل 
وأقول لك
*افتح قفل عقلك*​ 
الرب ينور عقلك وقلبك لكي تعرفه​


----------



## أَمَة (10 فبراير 2009)

intrator قال:


> فلماذا لا تكون المسيحية والاسلام صحيحان


 
لأن النهار والليل لا يلتقيان
والنور والظلام لا يجتمعان​


----------



## intrator (11 فبراير 2009)

> كلام خطأ وليس له اساس من الصحة.



نفس الكلام هذا قالوه لي في منتدي للمسلمين عندما شككت في دينهم

المشكله ان هناك العديد من الاديان ، كل منهم يدعي انه حق، فما الدليل، تريد مني التصديق بدون دليل!
انا اقول لك قد يكون دينك صح وقد يكون خطا حتي تاتي بالدليل
----------

اطلب منكم الان ان تدلوني على الدليل على ان دين المسيحية حق
او اسال كل واحد فيكم لماذا انت مسيحي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (11 فبراير 2009)

*الكتاب المقدس*
*تفاسير الكتاب المقدس*


----------



## أَمَة (11 فبراير 2009)

intrator قال:


> تريد مني التصديق بدون دليل!
> ​
> 
> *اطلب منكم الان* ان تدلوني على الدليل على ان دين المسيحية حق
> *او اسال كل واحد فيكم لماذا انت مسيحي*


 
وهل ضربناك على يدك لكي تصدق؟


ما معنى كلامك "*اطلب منكم الان* ان تدلوني على الدليل على ان دين المسيحية حق *او اسال كل واحد فيكم لماذا انت مسيحي* "
هل هذا تحدي أم تخويف من سؤالك؟
لا اسلوبك يدل على انك تبحث عن الحقيقة
ولا كلامك يدل على أنك تحسن الحديث

الله يساعدك​


----------



## intrator (11 فبراير 2009)

اذا كان هناك ادله في الانجيل او اي ادلة ، رجاء ان تدلني على موضعها وساراجعها واقرا تفسيرها

-------

عندي طلب اخر

ارجوا اعطائي رابط لقضية التثليث كما يؤمن بها المسيحين من وجهة نظركم

لاني بحثت ولكن لم اجد موضوع يشرحها بتفصيل و معظم المواضيع كانت من وجهة نظر المسلمين
انا اريد موضوع يشرحها  من وجهة نظركم


----------



## youhnna (11 فبراير 2009)

صدقونى  يا اخوتى  الاخ intrator كما قلت فى اول رد عليه
اذا كنت تريد ان تعرف الحق فعلا اطلب رب الحق ان ينير طريقك وادرس الكتب
ولكنه على ما يبدو انه لايريد ان يصل  او يدرس
يابنى هل تريد ان تضع معرفه الله فى مستوى فهمك البشرى  حتى ناتى لك بدليل
ثم ايمانك باى شىء نفعه اولا  واخرا  يعود عليك وعليك وحدك لانها حياتك الابديه
لن نحلف لك باعظم الايمان واغلظه كى نتقول لك مسيحنا هو الخلاص وهو وحده طريق الحياه الابديه
على مايبدو انك لاتريد ان تتعب نفسك قليلا وتفعل ما قالله لك الاخوة بالمنتدى
فقط تلف وتدور وتتفلسف وتطاب دليل مادى يقول لك اى دين حق
ان لم يكن  هناك قناعه شخصيه داخلك  انك فعلا تبحث عن خلاصك فصدقتى انك ستكذب الف دليل
ارجو ان تكتفى بهذا  وانت  تلك حياتك  اذا نفذت ما نصحك به الاخوة بالمنتدى فاطلب المزيد
اما اذا القيت ما نصحوك به خلف ظهرك وفقط تريد ان تناور وتحاور لمجرد سفسطه لاهدف من وراءها
فارجو ان لاتستهلك نفسك فيها والاخرين معك والرب يهديك طريق الصواب


----------



## intrator (11 فبراير 2009)

عذرا ان كان في اسلوبي شئ اساءلكم، فلم اقصد هذا على الاطلاق، واعتذر لكم
--------


> ان لم يكن هناك قناعه شخصيه داخلك انك فعلا تبحث عن خلاصك فصدقتى انك ستكذب الف دليل


لم ااتي الى هنا الا لابحث عن الدين الصحيح ، 


قرات بعض من الانجيل وكان يحكي ما حدث في الماضي وليس هذا دليل على صدق المسيحية،
ما حدث اني اعتقدت ان كل الانجيل سيكون هكذا يحي ما حدث فقط ، فوددت ان لو تدلوني على الدلائل مباشرة، وعموما ساقرا الانجيل كما نصحتموني 

ولا يهمني كم سيستغرق ذلك، 

وانا ما زلت عند طلبي، فانتم اهل المسيحية ، فمن اسال غيركم، ارجوا ان توفروا على الوقت وتدلوني على الدلائل عل صدق المسيحية.


----------



## man4truth (11 فبراير 2009)

*أنا انصحك ان تبدأ بقراءة الكتاب المقدس
كما قال الاخوه الفاضل
متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا
وحاول أن تصلى دائماً وتطلب ارشاد ومعونه من الله خالق الكون أن يرشدك الى الطريق الحقيقى*


----------



## أَمَة (12 فبراير 2009)

intrator قال:


> وانا ما زلت عند طلبي، فانتم اهل المسيحية ، فمن اسال غيركم، ارجوا ان توفروا على الوقت وتدلوني على الدلائل عل صدق المسيحية.


 

صدق المسيحية في الإنجيل
أقرأ ليس كناقد لأن فالإنجيل كلمة الله الحية التي فيها الخلاص
أقرأه بروح التواضع وحب معرفة الحقيقة.
ولا تقل وفروا علي الوقت
لأن الباحث عن الشئ لا يهمه الوقت بقدر ما يهمه أن يجد ما يبحث عنه
وإلا فلن يجده ​


----------



## حسام مجدى (13 فبراير 2009)

*ممنوع النسخ واللصق *

*هذا تحذير لكي تبقى وتواصل معنا *

*حرر بواسطة المشرف .... fredyyy*


----------



## intrator (14 فبراير 2009)

قرات انجيل متي و مرقس ولوقا ويوحنى

لم اجد شئ صعب في الكلام يستدعي قراءة التفسير
----------

ولكن لم يتغير السؤال

فما هو الدليل على ان المسيحية هي الدين الصحيح

------


----------



## intrator (14 فبراير 2009)

اريد ان اقول شيئا،

اقسم بالله اني ابحث عن الدين الصحيح بمنتهي الحياديه، فاذا دلت الادله على ان هذا الدين هو الصحيح ساتبعه

فارجوا ان يخبرني احدكم، بالاسباب التي تجعلني والتي جعلته متاكد ان المسيحية هي الحق


----------



## fredyyy (14 فبراير 2009)

intrator قال:


> اقسم بالله اني ابحث عن الدين الصحيح بمنتهي الحياديه، فاذا دلت الادله على ان هذا الدين هو الصحيح ساتبعه
> 
> فارجوا ان يخبرني احدكم، بالاسباب التي تجعلني والتي جعلته متاكد ان المسيحية هي الحق


 

*الموضوع يا أخ *intrator

*لا يحتاج الى حلفان فالله هو الشاهد الأول لصدقك *

*والموضوع كله من البداية الى النهاية يخص حياتك الأبدية والهروب من العقاب الإلهي *

*نحن ُنقدم لك طريق النجاة من الدينونة الأبدية ونوال السعادة الأبدية *

*بكل إختصار الانسان أخطأ في حق الله وكان العقاب الموت *

*المسيح مات بدلاً عنك لتحيا أنت *

*من حقك القبول .... والنتيجة حياة أبدية وعبور غضب الله عنك*

*أم الرفض ........ لكنك أنت وحدك تتحمل أن يحل غضب الله عليك *

*وهذة الكلمات التي تقرأها الآن ستكون شاهدًا عليك حيث لا ينفع الندم*


----------



## حسام مجدى (15 فبراير 2009)

اقول لك شىء صحيح
اقرأ جميع الكتب السماويه التى نزلت على الارض بما فيهم كلهم

*......................................*

*تم حذف الاجابات الغير مسيحية *

*هذا القسم للأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية فقط*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*
واقتنع بما تريد من هذه الكتب وعندما تقتنع بواحد منهم اقرأه وفسره واجعل عقلك هو الذى يدلك على الصح والخطأ.
ياريت محدش يمسح الرد ده لانى بوضح شىء وليست منحاذ لاىء شىء
تحياتى للاداره


----------



## fredyyy (15 فبراير 2009)

حسام مجدى قال:


> اقرأ جميع *الكتب السماويه* التى نزلت على الارض بما فيهم كلهم
> 
> ياريت محدش يمسح الرد ده لانى بوضح شىء وليست منحاذ لاىء شىء
> تحياتى للاداره


 


*الله ليس لديه كتب *

*بل هو كتاب واحد (الكتاب المقدس)*

*الله لا ُيغيِّر كلامة ولا شريعته هما ثابتان*

*ولا تقل قداستة لتتمشى مع الشهوة النجسة للانسان *




> واقتنع بما تريد من هذه الكتب وعندما تقتنع بواحد منهم اقرأه وفسره واجعل عقلك هو الذى يدلك على *الصح والخطأ*.


 

*أقول لك إن كنت شجاع حقاً وتريد معرفة الصح من الخطأ *

*إفتح ولو لمرة واحدة قناة الحياة وركز فيما يُقال *


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (15 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا اخي الفاضل ،، لن اقول لك اختار الدين الاسلام فقط لانني مسلمة ..لا ! ..اريد ان اقول لك اقرأ كتاب القرأن الكريم و الكتاب المقدس بقلب خاشعٍ ،، وان شاء الله سوف تصل الى المراد ..


----------



## fredyyy (15 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> مرحبا اخي الفاضل ،، لن اقول لك اختار الدين الاسلام فقط لانني مسلمة ..لا ! ..اريد ان اقول لك اقرأ كتاب القرأن الكريم و الكتاب المقدس بقلب خاشعٍ ،، وان شاء الله سوف تصل الى المراد ..


 

*شكرًا لحيادك *

*لكن هل قرأتي أنتِ الكتاب المقدس*

*وماذا وجدتي فيه ؟*


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (15 فبراير 2009)

اواد قرأته  من اجل المعرفة،، ولكن مع الاسف فانا راضية عن ديني الاسلام ولا ابحث عن الدين الصحيح لانني اصلا على ديني الصحيح ..
بالمناسبة لست محيادة ولم اكن ..​


----------



## My Rock (15 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> اواد قرأته من اجل المعرفة،، ولكن مع الاسف فانا راضية عن ديني الاسلام ولا ابحث عن الدين الصحيح لانني اصلا على ديني الصحيح ..
> 
> 
> بالمناسبة لست محيادة ولم اكن ..​


 

لن تخسري شئ لو قرأتي.. فالقراءة تعطيكِ معرفة و لو اردتِ ان تبقى على عقيدتك فلن يجربك احد على غير ذلك..

تستطيعين قراءة الكتاب المقدس من الرابط التالي على موقعنا: الكتاب المقدس 

الرب يهديكِ


----------



## fredyyy (15 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> ...... لانني اصلا على ديني الصحيح ...
> 
> ​


 

*أختي ... الانسان *

*المتأكد من صحة ماهو عليه *

*لا يخاف من الاقتراب لقراءة كتب الآخر *

*لكن الخائف من قراءة كتب الآخر ُيشك في أمره *

*شكرًا أخي ماي روك لوضع الرابط لقراءة الكتاب المقدس*

*يُمكنك قراءة الكتاب المقدس دون أن ُتدخليه بيتك لكي لا نسبب لكِ حرج*

*حاولي ولن تخسري*​


----------



## صوت الرب (15 فبراير 2009)

fredyyy قال:


> *أختي ... الانسان *
> 
> *المتأكد من صحة ماهو عليه *
> 
> ...






*رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــع جــــــــــــــــــــــدا*


----------



## مسلمة مغربية11 (15 فبراير 2009)

سوف اقراه ،، لكي اوضح اني لست خائفة ..ومن على دين الاسلام لا يخاف الا من خالقه ..سؤالي لكم هل قرأتم القران الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> سوف اقراه ،، لكي اوضح اني لست خائفة ..ومن على دين الاسلام لا يخاف الا من خالقه ..سؤالي لكم هل قرأتم القران الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اقرأي و الرب ينور طريقك
الاخت العزيزة الرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضع لاسئلة خارجية, تستطيعين وضع سؤالك في موضوع منفصل لكي لا نشتت القارئ
شكراً لتفهمك و تعاونك

سلام و نعمة


----------



## youhnna (16 فبراير 2009)

جاء السيد المسيح تسبقه نبوات الانبياء بمجيئه لاجل خلاص العالم وكل انسان
جاء بتعاليمه الساميه الطاهرة التى تسموا بالروح الانسانيه 
جاء بالمحبه للجميع بدوم تمييز  والتى تفتقدها كل الرسالات الاخرى
جاء بقوه الكلمه الالهيه وحدها وليس بالسيف(كما قال المتنبى السيف لصدق انباء من الكتب)
لم يكره احد على اتباعه بل بالمحبه تبعه تلاميذه وبالمحبه والايمان يتبعه كل المؤمنين حتى قيام الساعه وفى الحياه الابديه
جاء وعاش فقيرا وجال يصنع الخير فى كل مكان ذهب اليه وصنع معجزاته بقوة لاهوته
لم يتلذذ بمعاشره النساء ولم يجعل الهه ينزل له الوحى حسب هواه ولم يتفوه بكلمات هو نفسه لا يعرف معناها
بل ولم يخترع ان الله ناسخ لكلماته حتى يبرر تغيير الله لاقواله بما يخدم هفوات نفسه الماجنه النرجسيه
هذا لان مسيحنا قدوس ولن يستطيع احد ان يقول المسيح رب الا بالروح والحق
ادعوكم اخوتى لقراءه كتاب الشريعه رابعه حقوق(الجامعات المصريه)وسترون العجب
من يقرا من اجل خلاص نفسه غير الذى يقرا بروح التعصب وللمجادله فقط
ان الله يريد الجميع يخلصون والى معرفه الحق يقبلون   وسلام الرب معكم


----------



## صوت الرب (16 فبراير 2009)

مسلمة مغربية11 قال:


> سوف اقراه ،، لكي اوضح اني لست خائفة ..ومن على دين الاسلام لا يخاف الا من خالقه ..سؤالي لكم هل قرأتم القران الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


نعم قرأناه ... و لو تلاحظي في قسم الحوار الإسلامي
ستجدين الكثير من المسيحيين قرأوه ...
بصراحة ... أذكر لما قرأت القرآن زاد إيماني بالكتاب المقدس


----------



## intrator (17 فبراير 2009)

سالتكم عن الدليل على ان المسيحية حق ، فاجبتم : اقرا الكتاب المقدس

فإذا كنتم تقصدون ان الانجيل يتحدث عن معجزات لا يمكن ان تحدث الا لرسول ، فالاسلام ايضا يتحدث عن معجزات لا يمكن ان تحدث الا لرسول،

تقولون ان القران ليس من عند الله ، فلماذا لا يكون الانجيل كذلك

تقولون ان الانجيل من عند الله فلماذا لا يكون القران كذلك
......

عموما حتي الان لم نبدا في النقاش ، ارجوا من احدكم ان يتطوع لنناقش هذه القضية بالادلة المنطقية العقلية العلمية ، على اساس محايد تماما

فطالما انتم متاكدون تماما ان المسيحية حق ، فلا بد ان يكون لهذا التاكد من اسباب

لذلك ارجوا ان يكون الكلام محدد واضح ، 

ارجوا ان يتفضل واحد فقط منكم  لنناقش الموضوع . حتي يكون الموضوع اكثر نظاما.

شكرا.


----------



## My Rock (17 فبراير 2009)

الاخ intrator
القسم هنا قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة
انت تسأل سؤال و نحن نجيب, لا مجال للنقاشات و الحوارات هنا
تريد ان تناقش و تحاور في موضوع معين, توجه الى 
*الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية* او *الحوارات المسيحية الثنائية*


----------



## intrator (19 فبراير 2009)

ساذهب الى احد هذه الاقسام

شكرا على تعاونكم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مارس 2009)

intrator قال:


> نفس الكلام هذا قالوه لي في منتدي للمسلمين عندما شككت في دينهم
> 
> المشكله ان هناك العديد من الاديان ، كل منهم يدعي انه حق، فما الدليل، تريد مني التصديق بدون دليل!
> انا اقول لك قد يكون دينك صح وقد يكون خطا حتي تاتي بالدليل
> ...



*مسيحياً ولا اريد أن اكون الا مسيحياً. 
1- انا مسيحى لان المسيحية قائمة على شخصية حية قوية وهى شخصية المسيح الذى هو نبع قوتها ومصدر سلامها، فهو ليس خاصاً بعصر واحد أو جيل واحد أو جنس واحد ولكن هذا الشخص العظيم اجتمعت فيه كل الصفات الحميدة التى لا تجدها عن غيره. 
2- انا مسيحى لانى فى المسيحية اجد علاقة حقيقية مع الله، ففى المسيحية رأيت، عرفت، اختبرت الله، اشعر وكأن الله صديقى، اجلس معه اتكلم معه، واسمع كلامه، ادعوه فى كل وقت لانى اشعر دائماً انه قريب منى، وانه يسمع لصوتى وندائى ويجيبنى. 
3- انا مسيحى لانى فى المسيحية ارى نفسى فى افضل صورة، فانا لم اخلق من طين وتراب ولكن الله خلقنى على صورته كشبهه "وقال الله: نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا" تك1: 26 وما اعظم أن اكون على صورة الله. 
4- انا مسيحى لان المسيحية رفعت من شأنى كانسان، وخير دليل على ذلك هو عملية الفداء فالله العظيم الجالس فى السموات ارسل ابنه وحيده الى العالم لكى يموت ويفدى حياتى، فهل هناك رفعة اكثر من ذلك، فلقد احبنى الله حباً عظيماً حتى انه بذل ابنه وحيده من اجلى، وذلك لأنه رأى فى شيئاً مميزاً، فانا فى المسيحية شخص مميز عند الله. 
5- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية الرعاية والامان، كثيراً من الناس فى كل مكان يبحثون عن الرعاية والامان، ولكنهم لا يجدوه، اما انا فاتمتع بهم، واذا اردت أن تتأكد من ذلك استرجع ذكريات يوم واحد من حياتك لترى فيه تعاملات الله الواضحة معك، فهو يوفر لك الرعاية والامان، وانا اثق عن اختبار أن الله يكون معى فى كل وقت يرعانى ويحفظنى "الرب راعى فلا يعوزنى شئ" "اذا سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شراً لانك انت معى" 
6- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية نفسى الحقيقية، فكلما اقتربت من المسيح وتعمقت علاقاتى به فإذ اجد ان نفسى العالمية اضمحلت واختفت، وارتفعت نفسى الحقيقية وتسامت وفى ذلك الوقت اردد مع بولس قائلاً "مع المسيح صُلبت فاحيا لا انا بل المسيح يحيا فى" 
7- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية تلبية لكل احتياجاتى، فانا اعبد اله حى اطلب منه وهو يجيب "اسألوا تعطوا. اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطل يجد ومن يقرع يفتح له" مت7: 7. 
8- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية خلاص مجانى، نعم خلاص مجانى لان الله دفع الثمن بموته الكفارى على الصليب، فعندما سأل سجان فيلبى بولس "ياسيدى ماذا ينبغى ان افعل لكى اخلص" فقال له بولس "آمن بالرب يسوع المسيح فتخلص انت واهل بيتك" فلم يطل منه مال أو غيره، لأن هذا خلاص مجانى جاء من اجله المسيح وقدمه الى الجميع، فمن يؤمن يحصل عليه "لانك ان اعترفت بفمك بالرب يسوع وامنت بقلبك ان الله اقامه من الاموات خلصت" رو10: 9 
9- انا مسيحى لانى وجدت فى المسيحية قوة للانتصار على خطاياى، ففى روح المسيح الحى الذى يسكن داخلى اجد كل يوم قوة مستمرة ومتجددة للانتصار على الخطية. 
10- انا مسيحى لانى وجدت فى المسيحية سلام يفوق كل عقل، إن العالم كله يسعى باحثاً عن السلام، ولكنه لا يجده، ولكن انا كشخص مسيحى اتمتع بسلام حقيقى مع الله. 
11- انا مسيحى لانى اجد فى المسيحية ضمان ابدى دون شك او احتمالات، فانا اذا مت اثق ان لى مكان عنده وذلك حسب وعده "لانه هكذا احب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" 
12- انا مسيحى لانى لم اجد ديانة اخرى أو شخص آخر يستحق العبادة، ويستحق أن اُنسب اليه غير المسيح ولذلك أنا مسيحى
فى النهاية اقدم نصيحة الى كل شخص يقرأ هذا المقال ان يفكر ويفكر "لماذ أنا.......؟؟ ​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 مارس 2009)

intrator قال:


> اذا كان هناك ادله في الانجيل او اي ادلة ، رجاء ان تدلني على موضعها وساراجعها واقرا تفسيرها
> 
> -------
> 
> ...



*عظة التثليث والتوحيد لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث​*


http://www.mediafire.com/?zit2voatlzg


http://www.mediafire.com/?qt90oxegdfn


----------



## fredyyy (5 مارس 2009)

*شكرًا مارثا المصرية*

*على هذة المشاركة الرائعة*

*لقد أحسست فيها بفيضان القلب الصادق لعمل المسيح *


----------



## youhnna (18 مارس 2009)

مشاركه جميله وقويه وفعاله مرثا
لانكم لستم انتم المتكلمون بيل روح الله الساكن فيكم
الرب يبارك حيلتك


----------



## أَمَة (20 مارس 2009)

سأرد عليك بين سطورك يا حضرة الايمان الحق ليسهل عليك فهم ما أقول​


الايمان الحق قال:


> يعنى بالعقل
> يعني *بالعقل* لازم تستعمل عقلك وتبحث عن الحقيقة بعقلك وما ترددش مثل اللببغاء بدون ما تستعمل *العقل* اللي بتتكلم عنه.
> 
> اربع كتب ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ما هذا الدين الذي يمشى على مزاج الناس؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ...


----------



## الزئبق (20 مارس 2009)

سبحان الله و بحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 


*......................*

*المشارك خارج الموضوع *

*حرر بواسطة ....... fredyyy*


----------



## حسام مجدى (21 مارس 2009)

ففى سفر التثنيه3:33 "جاء الرب من سيناء اشرق لهم من سعير وتلألأ من جبل فاران"
"هوذا عبدى الذى اعضده, مختارى الذى سرت به نفسى, وضعت روحى عليه فيخرج الحق للامم..."ثم الى ان يقول "...لا يكل ولا ينكسر حتى يضلع الحق فى الارض وتنتظر الجزائر شريعته"(اشعياء 42: 1-4)
 "وضعت روحى عليه فيخرج الحق للامم"(أشعياء 1:42)
ويتكلم أشعياء عن صفاته فيقول "لا يصيح ولا يرفع ولا يسمع فى الشارع صوته"(اشعياء 2:42)اتعلمون يتحدث عن من؟؟؟؟
ففى انجيل متى يقول المسيح للمرأه الكنعانيه التى تضرعت اليه قائله "ارحمنى يا سيد ياابن داود فأن ابنتى مجنونه جدا "(انجيل متى 22:15)
فرد عليها واجاب"قال لم ارسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضاله"(متى 4:15)

فما افهمه من هذا ان المسيح لم يرسل الا لبنى اسرئيل 

ارجو من المشرفين عدم مسح نصوص ......

*.......................*

*عمِلت بنصيحتك ولم أمسح النصوص *

*لكن إعلم شيئاً أنه حسب قوانين القسم *

*غير مسموح بوضع نصوص غير مسيحية بل الإجابات المسيحة فقط*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف*


----------



## georgesal001 (21 مارس 2009)

ان الان ابحث عن الدين الصحيح

ما هي الطريقة التي يجب ان يتبعها الانسان من وجهة نظركم لاختيار الدين الصحيح

من وجهة نظري الطريقة هي دراسة كل الاديان وعمل مقارنة بينها

سلام المسيح,
اخي وحبيبي لقد ردوا عليك الخوة الاعزاء, لا شيء جديد لأقوله لك, انما حسب رأيي عندما تتعرف الى الله كونه *(الله محبة)* تكون قد وجدته.
سلام ونعمة


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2009)

حسام مجدى قال:


> فما افهمه من هذا ان المسيح لم يرسل الا لبنى اسرئيل


 

يوحنا 3 : 16 
لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا *أَحَبَّ اللَّهُ الْعَالَمَ* حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ لِكَيْ لاَ يَهْلِكَ *كُلُّ* *مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ* بِهِ بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ. 



*وتعقيبي السريع على كل إجابتك *

التثنية 18 : 15 
«يُقِيمُ لكَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ نَبِيّاً *مِنْ وَسَطِكَ مِنْ إِخْوَتِكَ مِثْلِي*. لهُ تَسْمَعُونَ. 

*الرب يسوع المسيح أتى من سبط يهوذا أحد أسباط إسرائيل *

*لقد أتى من وسط بني اسرائيل ومثل موسى تكلم مع الله *

*من تتكلم عنه ليس يهودي ... إدرس قبل أن تتكلم ولا تكون ناقل دون تفكير*


----------



## fredyyy (21 مارس 2009)

georgesal001 قال:


> ان الان ابحث عن الدين الصحيح
> 
> ما هي الطريقة التي يجب ان يتبعها الانسان من وجهة نظركم لاختيار الدين الصحيح
> 
> ...


 

*أخي إن كلمة ( أبحث )*

*تعني للباحث عن الله ... تغيير المسار 180 درجة*

*وكأنه ُيعطي ظهرة لكل الماضي وُيريد أن يستقبل نور الله *

*كأنه ُيريد التصالح مع الله ... ُيريد أن يستمتع بطعم الحياة الحقيقي من ُمعطي الحياة*

*إلى كل من يبحث عن الله ... الله يبحث عنك *

*هل ُيعقل أن يقف الله مكتوف الأيدي أمام من ُيريد أن يعود إليه ... بالطبع لا *

*الموضوع واضح في مثل الابن الذي كان ضال :*


لوقا الأصحاح : 15 ​17 *فَرَجَعَ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ* وَقَالَ: كَمْ مِنْ أَجِيرٍ لأَبِي يَفْضُلُ عَنْهُ الْخُبْزُ وَأَنَا أَهْلِكُ جُوعاً! 
18 *أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَبِي* وَأَقُولُ لَهُ: يَا أَبِي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ 
20 *فَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ*. وَإِذْ كَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ بَعِيداً *رَآهُ أَبُوهُ فَتَحَنَّنَ وَرَكَضَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ*. ​*عزيزي البحث هنا يكمن في الكلمات ( **فَرَجَعَ - أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَبِي**- فَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ**)*

*ومن ناحية الله ... أنظر ما فعل الأب ( رَآهُ - فَتَحَنَّنَ - وَرَكَضَ - وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ - وَقَبَّلَهُ )*

** رآه ... كان ينتظره *

** تحنن ... عواطفه نحو ابنه حتى ولو كان ضال *

** ركض ... جرى نحوه أي لم ينتظر أن يأتي حيث كان واقفًا *

** وقع على عنقه ... إحتضنه بين ذراعيه (( هذا هو مكانك الحقيقي يا ابني )) المشاعر الحقيقية *

** قبَّله ... علامة الحب الحقيقي وفرحته برجوعه *​*فإن كان الاب البشري يفعل هكذا ... ألا يفعل الله أفضل من ذلك *


*أترك كل الماضي ... وجه قلبك نحو الله وإنتظره *
*فقط كن صادقًا ... فأنت تتكلم الى الله *​


----------



## VergerStorm (21 مارس 2009)

ستورم يرحب بالجميع

اخى العزيز ...... لما الحيرة 

......... اذا كنت صادقك مع الله فتاكد انك ستصل الى رشدك وان الله لن يتركك تتخبط وسيهديك باذن الله ..... لذلك صفى قلبك خالص ونقيه من اى مؤثرات خارجية وابدء رحلة البحث عن الحق ........ 

......... فى امر بسيط روح كنيسة وروح جامع وشوف مين اللى كلامه هيدخل قلبك ويقنعك ........ وان شاء الله خير


----------



## Twin (22 مارس 2009)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااي أخي intrator*

*أعتقد أنه موضوع مكرر في فكرته ولا جديد فيه *
*فلا فرق بينه وبين موضوع ... **اذا بحث الأنسان عن الحقيقة, هل سيصل الى المسيحية؟*

*عامة أخي intrator*
*دائماً تأتي أنت بما فيه الخلاصة*​


intrator قال:


> سالتكم عن الدليل على ان المسيحية حق ، فاجبتم : اقرا الكتاب المقدس
> 
> فإذا كنتم تقصدون ان الانجيل يتحدث عن معجزات لا يمكن ان تحدث الا لرسول ، فالاسلام ايضا يتحدث عن معجزات لا يمكن ان تحدث الا لرسول،
> 
> ...


*فأنت هنا لا لتبحث عن الدين الصحيح -كتعبيرك- بل تبحث عن الجدال والنقاش حول قضية نشأت مع ظهور الأسلام قضية قويت مع قوته الحربية في قرونه الأولي ومهده *
*ظهرت وأخذت بند القوة والأخرين الضعف مستندين علي بند القوة الحربية*
*فلا تناقش ولا تجادل هذا هو وسيكون أردت أو لا فأما أن تطيع وتشهد أو تدفع أو تموت *

*عامة يا أخي الباحث عن الدين الحق أنا أري في ...*
*أجابة الحبيب أغرغريوس أجابة رائعة وكاملة ومختصرة *


اغريغوريوس قال:


> *اقلك علي حاجة اختبرتها وشفتها في كتير كانو بيبحثو عن الله*





اغريغوريوس قال:


> *تعرف الدين الصحيح من انك تشوف هل الدين دة يتماشي مع قداسة الله وحط تحت قداسة الله مليون خط *
> 
> *المسيح يبارك حياتك*


 
*وفي أجابة الأخ ستورم أجابة حيادية رائعة*


VergerStorm قال:


> ستورم يرحب بالجميع
> 
> اخى العزيز ...... لما الحيرة
> 
> ...


*وطبعاً أوعي تنسي تمر مرور بسيط كدة علي سؤالك الأول *
*وربنا يبارك حياتك ويهديك لما تريد لو كنت صادقاً *

*يغلق ............... لأنه منتهي قبل أن يبدأ*

*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------

